# Limitless XL



## Natheer Mallick (29/8/16)

Anyone got stock? 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (30/8/16)

@Natheer Mallick yes we have stock http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/copy-of-new-limitless-xl-tank


----------

